# Frage zu einem logo und



## Shakedown (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo.

Bin absuluter PhotoShop-Neuling und möchte für meine Webseite einen Schriftzzug ähnlichm dem im Angang1 dargestellten (ruhig mit dem bunten Geschnörkel) nachbauen. 

Statt dem Kopfhörer würde ich gerne die Figur oder meinestwegen auch nur die Silouette des anhang2 einfügen. Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ja dir kann geholfen werden. Du musst uns nur noch sagen wo es dran scheitert?

Falls es schon direkt an den Grundfunktionen von Photoshop hapert, kann ich dir unsere Photoshop-Tutorials oder auch, so doof das ist auch das Photoshop-Handbuch ans Herz legen.

Hier mal ein paar Stichworte zur Lösung der Aufgabe:


Freistellen
Formebenen
Ebenenfunktionen
Ebenenstile

Grüße


----------



## Shakedown (24. Juli 2013)

Hi. war einige Tage weg. 
Danke für die Antwort. 

Im Endeffeckt weiss ich gar nicht, wie es geht. Hab aber zur Zeit viel zu viel damit zu tun, eine Webseite mit Joomla! zu bauen und Content zu schreiben, als mich in die Photoshop-Materie einzuarbeiten. Von daher dachte ich, ich könnte relativ einfach eine Anleitung zum nachbauen bekommen.


----------



## mzeem (30. Juli 2013)

Dann beauftrage doch am besten jemanden 

Hier wirst du bestimmt fündig. Genug Talent gibt es hier bestimmt 

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Juli 2013)

Hi,
hatte grad mal 10 min Zeit.

Grüße


----------



## mzeem (31. Juli 2013)

Ich auch 

Gruß zurück


----------

